# Verkauf GT Zaskar LE



## Osti110 (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-Gemeinde,

da ich (w/42) beabsichtige mein GT Zaskar LE zu verkaufen habe ich im Internet ein wenig gesucht und dann dieses Forum gefunden.
Ich habe mir 1997 ein neues GT zugelegt. Dieses wurde aber bedingt durch die Familienplanung nur eine halbe Saison gefahren. Mittlerweile ist mein Nachwuchs 12 Jahre alt und steht auf Dirt und BMX. Meine Versuche den Junior zum Mountainbiken zu bewegen schlugen leider fehl.
Nun möchte ich, wie oben erwähnt, mein GT Zaskar LE zum Verkauf anbieten und mir anschließend ein Tourenrad zulegen. Leider habe ich aber keine Ahnung, welchen Preis ich verlangen kann!? Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir diesbezüglich weiter helfen könntet-

Hier ein paar Daten zum GT (lt. Original Rechnung):
GT Zaskar LE 1997 18" (Alu 6061-T6)
Racing Yellow
Rock Shox Judy SL
komplett Shimano XT
V-Brakes XT-Shifter
SRT-800 Grip Shift
Tioga Alchemy Steuersatz
Syncros Vorbau swz/130°/0°
Syncros Sattelstüze 27,0
Flite Titan Sattel
Mavic SUP (dunkel) Hohlkammerfelgen 36L
Parallax Naben
Roox Bar Ends
Tioga Psycho Bereifung
Teflonzüge
BC
incl. aller Original Papiere (Garantiescheine, Zertifikate, Kaufrechnung, etc.)

Das Bike wurde wenig gefahren und ist in einem super Zustand ohne Dellen oder Risse.
Der Neupreis lag damals bei über 4000,- DM.
Ich versuche einmal Foto's hier anzuhängen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, Ela


----------



## cyclery.de (13. Juli 2009)

Am besten Bilder machen und hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=329446


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti110 (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo cyclery,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Um jedoch im Verkaufs-Thread zu inserieren muss ich ja einen Preis angeben bzw. eine VHB.
Deshalb wollte ich mich ja vorher einmal informieren was das Bike den ungefähr noch für einen Wert hat.

LG, Ela


----------



## Bastieeeh (13. Juli 2009)

Das gelb lackierte LE gab es nur 1 Jahr. Ich würde es aufgrund des guten Zustands auf 500-600 Euro schätzen. Bessere Bilder sind auf jeden Fall Pflicht, sonst sind die Interessenten nicht so bereitwillig beim Bieten.


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Juli 2009)

Wie immer , wÃ¼rde es in Teilen mehr bringen , was aber bei dem sehr stimmigen Aufbau sehr schade wÃ¤re . Mit richtig guten Bildern , dem Hinweis , dass diese Farbe nur 1 Jahr erhÃ¤ltlich war und etwas GlÃ¼ck , sollten sich 700â¬ realisieren lassen , aber natÃ¼rlich ohne Garantie . Komplettbikes sind immer etwas schwieriger an den Mann zu bringen .

Sehr schÃ¶nes Rad Ã¼brigens


----------



## Osti110 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Bastieeeh & Ketterechts,

auch Euch vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Jetzt habe ich schon einmal eine ungefähre Preisvorstellung und werde, nachdem ich bessere Foto's gemacht habe, zum Wochenende das Bike hier im Forum zum Verkauf anbieten. 
Das es sich um ein Sonderlack/-modell handelt weiß ich noch von damals. Ursprünglich wollte ich ein Zaskar in Chromausführung haben. Bin dann am Racing-Yellow nicht vorbei gekommen.

@Ketterechts
Von dem Verkauf einzelner Komponenten bin ich momentan auch nicht begeistert, da wie Du schon sagst, dass Bike sehr stimmig aufgebaut ist.
Evtl. werde ich in Betracht ziehen (wenn ich es nicht verkauft bekomme) das Bike bei einem Fahrradhändler in Zahlung zu geben.


LG, Ela


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Juli 2009)

Osti110 schrieb:


> Evtl. werde ich in Betracht ziehen (wenn ich es nicht verkauft bekomme) das Bike bei einem Fahrradhändler in Zahlung zu geben.
> 
> 
> LG, Ela





der wird dir aber nie und nimmer 700 euro auf deinen nächsten deal anrechnen.


----------



## Sascha123 (14. Juli 2009)

Osti110 schrieb:


> Evtl. werde ich in Betracht ziehen (wenn ich es nicht verkauft bekomme) das Bike bei einem Fahrradhändler in Zahlung zu geben.
> LG, Ela



Von einem "echten Fahrradhändler", sofern du einen findest, bekommst du vielleicht 200 und wenn du nen Bike für 2000 bei ihm kaufst auch mehr.

Setzt dir ne persönliche Preisspanne und bleib realistisch. Wenn es kein Notverkauf ist, dann behalte es bis vielleicht eines Tages der "Liebhaber" vor der Tür steht.

Es wird wohl irgendwas zwischen 300 und 700 werden. Je weiter du aus der Urlaubszeit rauskommst, umso mehr könnte sich die Skala nach Rechts verschieben.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Osti110 (15. Juli 2009)

Okay,
das mit der Inzahlungnahme beim Händler habe ich schon wieder vergessen!! 

Ich werde es -wie gesagt- hier im Forum inserieren. Gibt es noch andere, seriöse Foren wo ich das Bike anbieten könnte? Habe schon an Ebay gedacht, bin mir da aber etwas unsicher...?!

Eine andere Frage habe ich noch. Was bedeutet Chainsuck? Hab's hier im Forum ein paar mal gelesen und kann damit gar nichts anfangen.

Schönen Abend, Ela


----------



## Sascha123 (15. Juli 2009)

Osti110 schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage habe ich noch. Was bedeutet Chainsuck? Hab's hier im Forum ein paar mal gelesen und kann damit gar nichts anfangen.



Chain(Kette)suck(saugen)

Das ist ein vereinfacht ein "Kettenklemmer", der i.d.R. den Rahmen/Kettenstrebe verkratzt bzw. beschädigt.



Wo du dein Bike sonst noch anbieten willst, solltest du selbst entscheiden. Wir machen ja hier keine Verkaufsberatung.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Th.S16 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo auch !

@osti110 : Vergiss das mit der Händler-Inzahlungnahme ! Die Ebay-Idee ist da schon etwas besser. Aber du musst dabei folgendes bedenken: Zur Zeit ist Käufermarkt , soll heissen : die Preise sind im Keller.
Ich kann da aus leidvoller Erfahrung sprechen......
Ein gut gemeinter Rat: Behalt dein Bike ! Ich gehe jede Wette ein , dass du in dem Moment wo dein Bike weg ist du den Verkauf bereust.......

Noch zum Chainsuck: Auch Kettenklemmer zwischen kleinstem Kettenblatt und Rahmen genannt , gerne ist auch die Kettenstrbe betroffen. Gibt auf jeden Fall mörderische Spuren am Rahmen.

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (15. Juli 2009)

Th.S16 schrieb:


> Die Ebay-Idee ist da schon etwas besser. Aber du musst dabei folgendes bedenken: Zur Zeit ist Käufermarkt , soll heissen : die Preise sind im Keller


 noch nie war das level so hoch wie zur zeit!


----------



## Janikulus (15. Juli 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> noch nie war das level so hoch wie zur zeit!



ja genau, ging gerade nach Belgien:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320393597377

ist wohl die GT Antikriese...


----------



## moitrich (15. Juli 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ja genau, ging gerade nach Belgien:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320393597377
> 
> ist wohl die GT Antikriese...



Darf man die Gründe erfahren warum du dich von dem Schmuckstück getrennt hast?


----------



## Th.S16 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo !
@janikulus : Offensichtlich gehen da unsere Meinungen etwas auseinander.
Wenn ich so ein Schmuckstück wie dein STS gerade mal für lausige 500Euro verkaufen müsste würde ich mir in den Arsch beissen. Da hilft auch kein Schönreden... Der Käufer wird sich bedanken.
Schau dich mal um was du heute für 500 Euro so an Rahmen bekommst: nicht als Massenware aus Taiwan....
Aber wie heisst es doch so schön: Jedem das Seine , mir das Meiste.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Janikulus (15. Juli 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> Darf man die Gründe erfahren warum du dich von dem Schmuckstück getrennt hast?



in 16" doch ein wenig zu klein für mich, zwar schön wendig und so aber für längere Touren dann doch nicht ideal. Ausserdem suche ich ein STS1 in 18" was ich mir aufbauen will, ist viel schöner finde ich der Rahmen.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Janikulus (15. Juli 2009)

Th.S16 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> @janikulus : Offensichtlich gehen da unsere Meinungen etwas auseinander.
> Wenn ich so ein Schmuckstück wie dein STS gerade mal für lausige 500Euro verkaufen müsste würde ich mir in den Arsch beissen. Da hilft auch kein Schönreden... Der Käufer wird sich bedanken.
> Schau dich mal um was du heute für 500 Euro so an Rahmen bekommst: nicht als Massenware aus Taiwan....
> ...



nee nee, über 500Euro für ein gebrauchtes STS DS ist viel. Ich habe den Rahmen vor 2 Jahren in NOS für ca. 400Euro gekauft... die letzten sind zwischen 350 und 500 verkauft worden. Schau die mal die Peise in UK oder US an, die liegen weit dahinter.
Die Preise sind momentan mal wieder auf einem Höchststand in Deutschland, Frankreich oder z.B. Italien, und der Trend der letzten 4-5 Jahre zeigt, dass es immer Aufwärts geht. Ebay ist da auch der beste Indikator was die Leute bereit sind zu zahlen.
Den Preis hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht gezalt.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich finde den erzielten Preis auch top! Auch ich habe für meine STS nicht mehr als 400 Steine in top Zustand gezahlt.
@ Janikulus: Ist das echt ein 16er? Ich dachte immer, da sitzt die Wippe etwas über dem Oberrohr? Bei meinem 18er ist es nämlich auch so wie auf den Bildern deines. Gegen einen 16er hätte ich evtl sogar getauscht... 
Einen 19,5 hab ich noch.


----------



## Janikulus (15. Juli 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich finde den erzielten Preis auch top! Auch ich habe für meine STS nicht mehr als 400 Steine in top Zustand gezahlt.
> @ Janikulus: Ist das echt ein 16er? Ich dachte immer, da sitzt die Wippe etwas über dem Oberrohr? Bei meinem 18er ist es nämlich auch so wie auf den Bildern deines. Gegen einen 16er hätte ich evtl sogar getauscht...
> Einen 19,5 hab ich noch.



ja der Rahmen ist als 16er markiert, unter dem Tretlager. Zwischen 16 und 18 liegt der Unterschied wahrscheinlich im wesentlichen in der OR Länge. Ich meine die grossen Unterschiede bei der Position der Wippe gibt es eher beim LTS Thermo und bei den 97er STS und LTS.


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Juli 2009)

Danke, wieder was dazu gelernt. Dann werd ich morgen mal in die Katakomben stolpern und die Geo näher beäugen. Was ich allerdings schon feststellen konnte, ist, dass das Unterrohr des 97er 18 Zoll deutlich weniger Umfang hat als das 99er 19 Zoll. Aber jetzt genug OT, ich werde dann hier weiter berichten.

@Osti110: So ein Verkauf möchte gut überlegt sein... Und wenn dann hier oder in der Bucht. GUT überlegt...


----------



## moitrich (15. Juli 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> in 16" doch ein wenig zu klein für mich, zwar schön wendig und so aber für längere Touren dann doch nicht ideal. Ausserdem suche ich ein STS1 in 18" was ich mir aufbauen will, ist viel schöner finde ich der Rahmen.
> 
> Gruss,
> Paul



Wie groß bist du denn?
Ich mit meinen 1,80 fahre ein LTS-1 in 18" und spiele mit dem Gedanken auf ein 16" STS (1 oder DS) umzusteigen.
Bin noch kein GT in 16" gefahren aber der Unterschied zu einem 18" ist lediglich der um 2,5cm kürzerer Oberrohr.

Macht sich das so negativ bemerkbar bei längeren Touren?


----------



## Janikulus (16. Juli 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn?
> Ich mit meinen 1,80 fahre ein LTS-1 in 18" und spiele mit dem Gedanken auf ein 16" STS (1 oder DS) umzusteigen.
> Bin noch kein GT in 16" gefahren aber der Unterschied zu einem 18" ist lediglich der um 2,5cm kürzerer Oberrohr.
> 
> Macht sich das so negativ bemerkbar bei längeren Touren?



bin 1m84, es war mir wie gesagt ein wenig zu kurz, gerade bei Touren oder steilen Anstiegen. Ein 18er bin ich aber als STS noch nicht gefahren, nur Zaskar, und da fühle ich mich auf 18" oder L einfach besser.
Das beste wäre beim Forumstreffen vorbeizuschauen, da findest du sicher was in 18" zum testen


----------



## Osti110 (16. Juli 2009)

@all

Vielen Dank für die Tipps und Informationen.


----------



## Osti110 (24. Juli 2009)

Das Bike wurde verkauft.

Vielen Dank noch einmal ans Forum für die nette Hilfe.

LG und schönes WE, Ela


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2009)

Und, in Forumskreisen geblieben?


----------



## Sascha123 (24. Juli 2009)

Ja!


----------

